# Grilled Peach Bruschetta Recipe



## kiteruss (Aug 14, 2006)

http://www.kalamazoogourmet.com/recipe06-2.php?recipe=49

This recipe tops baguette slices with grilled peaches and a mixture of goat cheese and dried cherries. It is great for serving large groups as you can turn out massive quantities very quickly.

*Ingredients:* Two peaches, sliced in twelve pieces each 
10 ounces fresh goat cheese 
4 ounces dried tart cherries 
24 slices of sourdough baguette, about 1/4" thick 

*Instructions:* Let the goat cheese rise to room temperature and become soft. Mix the dried cherries into the goat cheese.

Preheat grill to 500 degrees with a direct grilling zone and an indirect zone. 

Place the bread slices on the grill in the indirect cooking zone, well away from the heat. Top each slice of bread with a generous tablespoon of goat cheese and cherry mixture.

With the grill hood open, grill one side of the peach slices over direct heat for two minutes, or until grill marks appear. 

Use grilling tongs to transfer the peach slices onto the bread slices, inserting the peach into the cheese with the grilled side of each peach slice facing upward.

With the assembled bruschettas still in the indirect cooking zone, close the grill hood and cook for about two minutes more. 

Remove bruschettas from the grill and serve immediately. 

*Note:* We recommend using peaches that are not overly ripe. Select peaches that are firm to the touch and still easy to slice. White peaches are particularly good for this recipe.

Cheers,

Russ


----------

